# valrhona chocolate



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

can anyone suggest a good online source for valrhona chocolate? i don't need a mass quantity, maybe just 10 lbs every so often. the place i used to buy it from here in the bay area does not carry it anymore. the valrhona website does not list any outlets in california. i'm basically just looking for recommendations on a new supplier.

thanks!


----------



## cr cook (Sep 9, 2002)

PSYCHOLUCY,
Try www.chocosphere.com. They have alot of good chocolates in various sizes. Hope this helps.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

the site is cool & they have exactly what i need!
thanks again!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am thinking of selling bulk chocolate from my web site to be. Any thoughts?
I am a Wedding Cake and Speciality baker and I use really high end stuff.........
Could I just resell? 
Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Absolutely resell!!
Remember the cigar craze....it's now chocolate. There are chocolate bars showing up all over and it's just the beginning.
One of my fav places sells different hot chocolates....as in come in and get a beverage.(no booze) and they also sell the drinks dry to make at home. Each having pastilles in the bag and other shtuff, you add your own cream, milk whatever.
it's called the chocolate bar....not sure if they have anything on saucecafe.com at the moment.
Funny story....I am making a romantic meal for 2 tonight for a romantic guy that wants to WOW his girlfriend....anyway, he's not a foodie ("chicken with Italian sauce")and thank goodness I asked, would that chocolate mousse be dark chocolate or milk....MILK! gotta love it.


----------

